# Συμεών



## polytropos

Κατά μίαν άποψη, το κύριο όνομα Συμεών είναι άκλιτο (όπως το Αβραάμ, Ααρών, Ιακώβ κλπ). Κατά μίαν άλλη, είναι μεν άκλιτο, αλλά κατ' εξαίρεση κλίνεται στην γενική (Συμεών-Συμεώνος). Κατά μία τρίτη άποψη, κλίνεται κανονικά: Symeonis Magistri et Logothetae Chronicon - Αποτέλεσμα Google Books  Ποιά άποψη έχει επικρατήσει στην σύγχρονη ελληνική;


----------



## cougr

polytropos said:


> Κατά μίαν άποψη, το κύριο όνομα Συμεών είναι άκλιτο (όπως το Αβραάμ, Ααρών, Ιακώβ κλπ). Κατά μίαν άλλη, είναι μεν άκλιτο, αλλά κατ' εξαίρεση κλίνεται στην γενική (Συμεών-Συμεώνος). Κατά μία τρίτη άποψη, κλίνεται κανονικά: Symeonis Magistri et Logothetae Chronicon - Αποτέλεσμα Google Books  Ποιά άποψη έχει επικρατήσει στην σύγχρονη ελληνική;



Η πρώτη.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Κλίνεται σαν αρσενικό ουσιαστικό σε -ος στα Κυπριακά πάντως.

Ο Συμεών, του Συμεού, τον Συμεό, Συμεέ
Οι Συμεοί, των Συμεών, τους Συμεούς, Συμεοί


----------



## polytropos

Και στα δικόγραφα έτσι τον κλίνουν; Γιατί αλλοιώς εδώ πέρα είναι: ο Σίμος, του Σίμου, τον Σίμο....(τα παιδιά του Σίμου τα λέμε και σημαιάκια).


----------



## polytropos

cougr said:


> Η πρώτη.



Ευχαριστώ. Σύμφωνα με κάποπιον κανόνα της δημοτικής;


----------



## diamanti

Τα σύγχρονα λεξικά το δίνουν άκλιτο. Ακούω επίσης: η Μονή του Αγίου Συμεών, που σημαίνει ότι σταδιακά περνά και στην εκκλησιαστική διάλεκτο άκλιτο. 
*Πάντως: *
Ενώ στα Ευαγγέλια και στους Πατέρες της εκκλησίας, δηλ. τους πρώτους αιώνες μ.Χ, το βρίσκουμε *άκλιτο* να αναφέρεται στη ομώνυμη φυλή του Ισραήλ, στη συνέχεια, όταν αναφέρεται σε βίους βυζαντινών αγίων, οσίων, μαρτύρων, μοναχών κ.λπ. το όνομα *κλίνεται*. 
*Υπόψη μας: *
Στο ορθόδοξο εορτολόγιο υπάρχει καμιά δεκάδα *Συμεών, *σύμφωνα με τον όμορφο τύπο της γενικής πληθυντικού που μας έστειλε από το νησί ο Δημητράκης.


----------



## polytropos

diamanti said:


> Τα σύγχρονα λεξικά το δίνουν άκλιτο. Ακούω επίσης: η Μονή του Αγίου Συμεών, που σημαίνει ότι σταδιακά περνά και στην εκκλησιαστική διάλεκτο άκλιτο.
> *Πάντως: *
> Ενώ στα Ευαγγέλια και στους Πατέρες της εκκλησίας, δηλ. τους πρώτους αιώνες μ.Χ, το βρίσκουμε *άκλιτο* να αναφέρεται στη ομώνυμη φυλή του Ισραήλ, στη συνέχεια, όταν αναφέρεται σε βίους βυζαντινών αγίων, οσίων, μαρτύρων, μοναχών κ.λπ. το όνομα *κλίνεται*.
> *Υπόψη μας: *
> Στο ορθόδοξο εορτολόγιο υπάρχει καμιά δεκάδα *Συμεών, *σύμφωνα με τον όμορφο τύπο της γενικής πληθυντικού που μας έστειλε από το νησί ο Δημητράκης.



Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Πληρέστατη.


----------



## Δημήτρης

polytropos said:


> Και στα δικόγραφα έτσι τον κλίνουν; Γιατί αλλοιώς εδώ πέρα είναι: ο Σίμος, του Σίμου, τον Σίμο....(τα παιδιά του Σίμου τα λέμε και σημαιάκια).



Θα σε γελάσω. Μεταφέρω την πραγματική χρήση πάντως, όχι κάποιον κανόνα γραμματικής. 
Σπάνιο όνομα το Συμεών, αλλά όταν πετύχουμε κάποιον, του κλίνουμε το όνομα. Το Συμεού είναι κοινό επίθετο που προέκυψε από το όνομά του πατρός, όπως πολλά κυπριακά επίθετα.


----------



## polytropos

Δημήτρης said:


> Θα σε γελάσω. Μεταφέρω την πραγματική χρήση πάντως, όχι κάποιον κανόνα γραμματικής.
> Σπάνιο όνομα το Συμεών, αλλά όταν πετύχουμε κάποιον, του κλίνουμε το όνομα. Το Συμεού είναι κοινό επίθετο που προέκυψε από το όνομά του πατρός, όπως πολλά κυπριακά επίθετα.



Κατάλαβα. Μ' αυτήν την συζήτηση θυμήθηκα και τον αλήστου μνήμης Νίκο Σαμσών.  Που είναι και εξαίρεση μεταξύ των κυπριακών σε γενική επωνύμων. Αν και στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι επώνυμο, αλλά ψευδώνυμο.


----------



## cougr

polytropos said:


> Ευχαριστώ. Σύμφωνα με κάποπιον κανόνα της δημοτικής;



Γεια σου πολύτροπε,

συγγνώμη για την σύντομη απάντηση μου προηγουμένος (ήμουν λίγο βιαστικός και δεν μπορούσα να επεκταθώ).Δεν γνωρίζω αν επίσημα έχει καθιερωθεί κάποιος κανόνας περί αυτού και η γνώμη μου είναι εντελώς εμπειρική και ατεκμηρίωτη. Απλώς έχω παρατηρήσει ότι εν γένει, σε κείμενα γραμμένα στη νεοελληνική το "Συμεών" μένει άκλιτο. Για παράδειγμα συνήθως συναντάμε φράσεις όπως "του Αγίου Συμεών", "κατά τον Συμεών", "Το εθνικό κίνημα του Συμεών του Β", και πάει λέγοντας. Μου φαίνεται  δηλαδή ότι η χρήση των άκλιτων τύπων είναι κοινώς αποδεκτή. Τους κλιτούς τύπους περισσότερο τους έχω συναντήσει σε κείμενα γραμμένα σε γλώσσα εκκλησιαστική/λειτουργική ή στην καθαρεύουσα. Όπως για παράδειγμα "Του Συμεώνος ειρηκότος περί του Κυρίου εις εξάκουστον των παρθενικών .......", "...βίου και πλουσίαις δωρεαίς χαρίτων Συμεώνα τον Στυλίτην..." κοκ.

Edit:Σκέφτηκα να ρίξω και μια ματιά εδώ, και βλέπω πως τάσσεται με την άποψη ότι δεν κλίνεται.


----------



## polytropos

Ευχαριστώ. (και για την ύπαρξη του Lexiscope).


----------

